# Men in the Gift doghouse



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Gentlemen - enjoy your shopping this weeked.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

"All I said was that her mom looks hot in a bathing suit."

I once told a girlfriend that her mom must have looked hot in a bathing suit 20 years ago. Luckily for me I made that mistake when I was young, strong and resilient.

I'm having a custom jewelry box made for Mrs. Ten, adapted to her needs. However, the craftsman is an artisan and may not have it finished by Christmas eve. See you guys in Alpo-Land.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Florida Kev said:


> Gentlemen - enjoy your shopping this weeked.


Shopping? Is it December 24th already?


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I must be lucky, my wife does want a lot of jewelry and wouldn't trust me to pick it out if she did.  There is usually the obligatory perfume gift, but she writes down the name and where to get it, and the ladies behind the perfume counter are so nice when a clueless man as no idea of what he is buying, otherwise she'd end up with odeur de chez cur, and I'd be you-know-where.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I must be lucky, my wife does want a lot of jewelry and wouldn't trust me to pick it out if she did. There is usually the obligatory perfume gift, but she writes down the name and where to get it, and the ladies behind the perfume counter are so nice when a clueless man as no idea of what he is buying, otherwise she'd end up with odeur de chez cur, and I'd be you-know-where.


My hubby doesn't think the dog house is a nice place to be.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay now, I came on here to defend the guys.

After seeing the movie, there is no defense! HA

Guys, make it easy on yourselves and give her Money, 
that's a gift she will always be thankful for and know exactly how to use it


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Shopping? Is it December 24th already?


Are you my late DH reborn?

My favorite was always ... "It's your birthday, Honey. For a special treat, I'm going to take you to dinner at the dog track." Not even the clubhouse, but at least not the hot dog stand.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My ex husband gave me a padded commode seat (yep can you *believe *that??) one year, a block of knifes one year, a weather radio another year.   Hilarious now that I am remarried and it was over 20 years ago but it wasn't so darn funny at the time!! Lesson learned... make a list.

Linda


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Are you my late DH reborn?
> 
> My favorite was always ... "It's your birthday, Honey. For a special treat, I'm going to take you to dinner at the dog track." Not even the clubhouse, but at least not the hot dog stand.


As one who has consumed far too many dinners at the horse track (in my misspent youth, of course) I am sympathetic.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

See depending on how badly my computer was running I might be pretty happy to receive more RAM for Christmas. 

But I'm weird to begin with. 

Pretty darn funny  I can't exactly relate though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Last year for Christmas my husband gave me a can of air.

Yes.  Air.

Do I win?

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Last year for Christmas my husband gave me a can of air.
> 
> Yes. Air.
> 
> ...


Yes. Cans of air are sooooo last century.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I lust after all the electronic stuff, so I'm easy to shop for, except I usually buy it for myself as soon as it comes out. Current lust is a Blackberry Storm, any one else?  I'll have mine next week.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My kindle is my Christmas present from the hubby this year... no doghouse for him!


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

this is why Xmas Lists were started.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Lol. Dad has me do some investigating and we both go shopping together. It been that way since I was middle school and the gifts he gets my mom have improved.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Got my Jinx for Christmas ) I wonder what he'll put into my stocking this year...I hope it isn't anymore cotton balls. I haven't been doing my nails for a few years and he keeps getting me things for my nails *


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've learned over the years to make a specific list for my husband and even go so far as to print out pictures from online for him. I just printed one out the other day of these boots I want from HSN. I try to make it husband proof and he usually does well that way.-My sisters husband on the other hand is in the dog house every holiday!


----------

